# 3rd Year Giveaway Slingshot



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Modified Hawkeye template on Jack-fruit tree wood​​





Cutting with scroll saw (I mean my coping saw LOL)​​





After rasping and sanding​​





After Linseed oil bath with brass tube attached​​





After finishing with CA glue and buffing with homemade wax paste (linseed oil/beeswax/turpentine)​​*Guys don't miss the giveaway here*​


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Great colour in that wood!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ash said:


> Great colour in that wood!


Yep, it is one of popular and exotic wood here. You'll love it's fruits too  (when it unripe used for cook, when riped eaten as fruit)


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

The fruit and the wood looks a bit like osage orange.

I admire you so much when i see those pictures of beautiful exotic places and realize you live there and can enjoy it every day 

This Forum really connects all places of the world, thats what i like a lot!

The Slingshot came our great e-shot, very nice! Maybe a small chamfer for the inside of the tube?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

AnTrAxX said:


> Maybe a small chamfer for the inside of the tube?


No idea how to do that  any help?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Very cool. Great wood and I love seeing the tree it comes from. Glad you are here E!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Not hard, you need something like this:










should be available in any hardware store. Since it is brass you don´t even need a powerdrill, you can chamfer it with your bare hands.

Looks cool and makes your lanyard live longer.

Should look like this when done:

http://www.thebloughs.net/hobbies/metalworking/hodgson9/sump/028/body07.jpg

As an alternative you could also do it with a bigger drillbit, but the angle is different then.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

i love the color of that wood!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice shooter :wave:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME slingshot and very pretty wood!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

The pics are marvelous, as usual!! Great work!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Very cool. Great wood and I love seeing the tree it comes from. Glad you are here E!


Thanks buddy!



AnTrAxX said:


> As an alternative you could also do it with a bigger drillbit, but the angle is different then.


Thanks buddy, Finally I have done with this bit, I don't know the name of it LOL and slightly sanded with #1000 paper. It is dark out here can't take nice pic.












Quercusuber said:


> AWESOME slingshot and very pretty wood!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> The pics are marvelous, as usual!! Great work!!
> 
> Cheers ...Q


Hey Q, thanks for all your advices and guides. Still a newbie in slingshot making, looks just I joined kindergarten


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a really great looking fork, Irfan. I love the wood. Very good work you did on it, too.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice work and interesting wood! Never heard of this before but it looks great!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking slinger

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*You really did a nice job on that Irfan!*

*Does the fruit taste like anything we have in the states?*


----------

